# pickens pier



## phillyfan223 (Oct 26, 2009)

went to pickens last night and the bull reds were out in force.and the flounder started too show but little ones right know.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cool beans man


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Thats cool. Reds and flatties are a good combo.


----------

